# Greeley's Bourbon Bitters Bottle light amber color?



## Cookieman46 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello... I was hoping to get some information on a bottle my wife found in an old house we recently bought, I put it up on ebay and it shot right up over 300.00 so I though i'd try to get more information on it. It's a Greeley's bourbon bitters bottle with a light amber color to it. it is in fantastic shape other than the dirt and cob webs in it  the house it 150 yrs old, and the lady just passed away and she was 100 yrs old so I know its original. any info anyone can give me would be great.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 28, 2016)

post some pics


----------



## Cookieman46 (Mar 28, 2016)

*Greeley's Bourbon Whiskey Bitters Bottle*

heres 3 pictures. let me know what you think


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi, I think you should have done some research first. As a first time ebayer the ad is a bit vague and doesn't sound that great. Also, the pictures need work. Sorry if I sound critical but that's my opinion.
That said, what you do show looks pretty dam good and I'd still expect a bit more than $300 but with better creds, pictures and more to the listing specifics they can bring over $1K. This ones color looks a bit off from the standard amber (in a good way) and the lip is great. If it's pontilled, even better. A little soap and water with a sponge won't hurt in the least either.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 28, 2016)

There's loads of info online but you can start here. http://www.peachridgeglass.com/2012/02/greeleys-bourbon-bitters-a-great-bitters-barrel/


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 28, 2016)

Everything that Cowseatmaize said!  Nice find and should sell well.  Make sure to photograph the base and top very well.  Photos in sunlight are wonderful to see the true color of the glass as well.  Nice bitters.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 28, 2016)

Color is a huge consideration in the price of these bottles.  A good color rendition is very important.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Mar 29, 2016)

*I' ve heard that colored referred to as " gasoline ". Nice find !!!

JIm *


----------



## botlguy (Mar 29, 2016)

I personally would cancel the auction, clean it up, take pictures in the sunlight with the bottle upright, re-list and expect it to go over $1,000.         Jim      former BITTERS specialist


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 29, 2016)

IDK Jim. It's a first time lister and pulling an auction can piss people off. I think it seams to be getting some more interest with the new pictures. 
Glass Gallery or other may send it out there but there are still no guarantees.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 29, 2016)

You are probably correct Eric. The newer pictures help but they still aren't of the best quality to show it to it's highest potential. I guess if you find it and aren't a collector, anything you get for it is gravy as "They" say.         Jim


----------



## DWingo (Mar 29, 2016)

Cool Bottle. This is actually a test of the emergency bottle network. Does any of the admins on this site answer you back. It seems like I get no responses. 
Fangs in advance. 

D.


----------



## RJ2 (Mar 30, 2016)

I think you are doing just fine.
The ambiguity of your Ebay listing may help in my opinion.
Someone might be thinking, "maybe after I clean it and have it in hand the color will be better."

amber derivatives:
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/119/view/?lot=43
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/119/view/?lot=22
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/107/view/?lot=6
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/107/view/?lot=27

pontiled: (from an otherwise similarly priced and shaped bitters)
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/101/view/?lot=113&view=2

Colors variations: 
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/128/view/?lot=125
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/122/view/?lot=58
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/128/view/?lot=67
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/108/view/?lot=19

labeled:
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/99/view/?lot=23


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't know about all of you but I just feel so appreciated. All to often people come on here to pick the collaborative brains and vanish without so much as a thank you.
 Oh... wait,,,?


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Apr 2, 2016)

^^^^^^  lmao!!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2016)

$566. Sounds good but I thought someone would try to snipe it higher at the end. LEON.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Greeleys-Bo...V7JyGDGezU17WwCzFKFlY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 5, 2016)

cowseatmaize said:


> I don't know about all of you but I just feel so appreciated. All to often people come on here to pick the collaborative brains and vanish without so much as a thank you.
> Oh... wait,,,?




Yeah, Where'd he go? That's Gratitude for ya.


----------

